# 540i or mini



## roadwarrior687 (Feb 22, 2006)

GJR said:


> I'm actually considering doing the same thing (or something similar). The 540's problems are gigantic...plastic radiators & expansion tanks that burst like clockwork every 45k miles and leave you stranded on the side of the road, water pumps & thermostats that do the same at 60k, ABS controller issues ($800 to replace), leaky valve cover gaskets every 60k, and that's just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> My problem is, I live in a rural area, so if I don't want to spend every minute of my free time fixing these things on my own, I'm stuck paying $110/hr labor at the dealer, or leaving this complicated piece of German machinery with Billy Bob at the shop around the corner. And then you need someone to drop you off and pick you up...
> 
> ...


Interesting signature pic you have with what you write above it... I guess the love has faded.


----------



## roxnadz (Jan 10, 2003)

Let me chime in a little bit on the 540s...they're great cars...I've had some of the standard 540 problems but overall I love my 540 and have no plans to get rid of it.

Believe it or not, my E28 has been rock solid too, despite being treated like an absolute beater. What I'm thinking about doing is replacing it with an MCS.

Thinking about leasing one for a couple years, seeing as it gets better gas mileage than my E28 ever could (doing between 18-20 here).

Thoughts on replacing an 18-year old 535 with a (new) MCS would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Car Fanatic (Jul 18, 2006)

Manu said:


> You can't go wrong with an S. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


not at all! :bigpimp:


----------



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

spshond said:


> I have a 540i and Iam considering a Mini. The 540 is fun but expensive with upkeep. Gasoline, did I mention that. Iam getting about 18 miles to the gallon, driving about 80 miles 4 days a week. I would like a fun ride but with better gas mileage. Is the mini the car for me? What would you guys out there with mini's say. I'am thinking about a used 2004 or maybe even a 2003. What is the best year MINI thus far?


With a 80 mile commute, you'll get all beat up in any mini

Go with a VW GTI 4Dr DSG instead


----------

